#ubuntu-eu 2012-05-21
<yann2> moin
<yann2> wow dieses channel gibt's immer noch :)
<yann2> EnTeQuAk, juliux_ geht ihr zum linuxtag?
<yann2> plop zed
<encbladexp> juliux_ via IRC zu erreichen ist fast schon sinnlos ;-)
<encbladexp> aber ja, juliux soll wohl dort sein
<yann2> habt ihr da ein stand ? gibt's wieder ein grill-abend? :)
<EnTeQuAk> yann2, Wochenende vermutlich
<EnTeQuAk> aber weiß ich noch nicht
<yann2> wo/wann kann man bescheid wissen? ich würde gerne kommen :)
<yann2> EnTeQuAk, sag mal, entwickelt ihr immer noch euren portal ubuntude?
<yann2> also inyoka
<EnTeQuAk> joa
<EnTeQuAk> siehe ubuntuusers.de - läuft prächtig :)
<yann2> k.. sucht ihr vielleicht sysadmins? hab in mein letzten jobs ein paar interessante sachen gelernt, würde die gerne in praxis setzen...
<EnTeQuAk> -> encbladexp ;)
<yann2> könnte für meine ehemalige firma sein, aber wenn schon unbezahlt dann eig lieber fur irgendwas opensource..
<yann2> encbladexp, ?
<encbladexp> generell suchen wir immer Leute
<yann2> encbladexp, wenn du willst koennen wir uns beim linuxtag einfach treffen :)
<encbladexp> eher nicht, ich bin da nämlich nicht :-(
<yann2> sonnst wohne ich in Berlin
<yann2> oh :(
<encbladexp> ich red mal mit apollo / Florian drüber
<yann2> cool :) die kennen mich vielleicht noch ^^
<EnTeQuAk> yann2, du wohnst in Berlin?
<yann2> encbladexp, also ich hätte eigentlich richtig bock auf puppet / jenkins / paketbau / continuous integration / automated deployment
<yann2> EnTeQuAk, seit 3 jahren jetzt :)
<encbladexp> erstmal solltest du Bock auf LDAP haben ;-)
<EnTeQuAk> yiekes, lass ma auf nen Bier treffen!
<yann2> such sogar arbeit gerade ;)
<EnTeQuAk> Wo den genau?
<EnTeQuAk> -> query
<yann2> gneisenaustrasse, an der u7
<yann2> encbladexp, habe ich noch nie sehr viel gemacht, kriegt man aber auch irgendwie hin :)
<apollo13> yann2: wink :)
<encbladexp> yann2: ^^
<yann2> hey :)
<apollo13> ich sehe du bist noch immer in deutschland?
<apollo13> (falls dir englisch lieber ist sag bescheid ;))
<yann2> nee passt... nach 3 Jahren in Berlin krieg ich das irgendwie hin ;)
<apollo13> hrhr
<apollo13> yann2: also eins ist klar, wenn aktuell was gemacht wird nur mit dokumentation, okay wir haben jetzt nicht so viel aber neue sachen werden aktuell brav dokumentiert -- und so sachen wie upgrades am release tag will ich nimmer sehen ;)
<yann2> jo wich ich meinte, bin in ne woche arbeitslos, und würde gerne rumspielen mit ein paar sachen.. mir ist noch unklar für wenn, oder auch allein auf mein laptop ;) aber wenn euch das irgendwie helfen koennte...
<yann2> gerade zum thema documentation, code coverage, continuous integration, puppet, package building usw
<apollo13> gut code coverage und continous integration fällt ja auf den servern eher weg ;)
<yann2> also jenkins / packetbau / local repository / puppet / preseeding usw, das ist ne baustelle wo ich gerne etwas tiefer spielen wurde
<yann2> oh? :(
<encbladexp> ist halt alles noch ne eben über dem was aktuell gefragt ist
<apollo13> yann2: naja was willst du denn auf den servern mit jenkins machen?
<yann2> was braucht ihr denn?
<encbladexp> aktuell fixen wir die komplette Basis, dokumentieren, fummeln an iptables usw...
<yann2> mit iptables hab ich vor kurzem sehr viel gespielt
<yann2> da kann ich bestimmt auch helfen :)
<yann2> apollo13, bist du beim linuxtag dabei?
<apollo13> nope, ich bin da etwas weiter weg ;)
<yann2> :]
<apollo13> grr was macht der doofe logbot hier
<apollo13> yann2: also auf jeden fall würde ich sagen, dass wir der übersicht halber ziele definieren und auf das hinarbeiten, einfach "rumspielen" sollte nicht das ziel sein, dafür gibts lokale vms ;)
<yann2> apollo13, joah wie gesagt, ist immer besser wenn das jemand nachher nutzt :)
<apollo13> und um ehrlich zu sein fällt aus deiner liste aktuell alles bis auf puppet flach denk ich da wir versuchen so gut wie möglich mit den repos zu leben (was mit 12.04 ja auch wieder elichter wird)
<apollo13> encbladexp: oder bist du anderer meinung
<encbladexp> ich bin da neutral
<yann2> yup... habt ihr besondere tasks offen?
<apollo13> aktuell? server kaufen ;)
<encbladexp> LDAP, internes Netz für Nürnberg
<apollo13> taskliste hat encbladexp im kopf *gg*
<yann2> ich dachte ihr hattet da schon ein ganzes plan ;)
<apollo13> yann2: ja, aber du weißt ja wie das mit freier zeit und so ist *gg*
<apollo13> aber ldap wäre nen toller start
<yann2> damn gerade etwas das ich nicht so gut kenne :/
<yann2> iptables ? habt ihr schon ein hübsches skript gebaut?
<apollo13> internes netz in nürnberg müsstest wahrscheinlich teilweise vor ort sein, was wohl eher doof wäre
<apollo13> yann2: iptables-persistent
<encbladexp> script für iptables wollen wir nimmer
<encbladexp> iptables-save/restore
<yann2> wieso das denn?
<apollo13> encbladexp: naja mit 12.04 kanns dann ruhig iptables-persistent sein
<apollo13> yann2: naja was willst denn viel mehr tun?
<yann2> najut das geht auch...
<apollo13> iptables deploy ich einmal (theoretisch) mit puppet und fertig ;)
<encbladexp> yann2, Scripts sind für sowas selten ne gute Idee wenn es Standards gibt
<encbladexp> und wir haben mittlerweile sogar wieder ein Monitoring yann2
<yann2> naja du brauchst schon ein skript der das es das ersten mal aufbaut :)
<apollo13> encbladexp: ich wollte ja eigentlich auch puppet verwenden, wo und für was würde das bei uns sinn machen meinst?
<yann2> encbladexp, aber kein munin oder? :'(
<encbladexp> nein, munin haben wir gekickt
<apollo13> yann2: naja aber das schreibst auch nicht selber sondern nimmst lieber puppet oder so ;)
<apollo13> yann2: nagios
<yann2> auch fur graphen? k
<encbladexp> keine Graphen atm
<apollo13> wer braucht bunte bilder?
<encbladexp> ^^
<yann2> :)
<apollo13> DBBBB
<apollo13> oder so irgednwas meinte ein kollege mal
<encbladexp> yann2, iptables-restore über /etc/rc.local und gut
<yann2> naja wenn ihr mal ein paar stunden habt koennen wir mal iptables quatschen, hab da vor kurzen sehr viel damit gearbeitet, da meine firma nur server bei hetzner hatte, mit public ips, war das besonders wichitg :(
<encbladexp>  /proc/sys values setzt man über /etc/sysct.*
<apollo13> dumme bosse brauchen bunte bilder :)
<apollo13> ah blöde bosse brauchen bunte bilder -- noch besser
<yann2> apollo13, trending ist eig wichtig :P
<apollo13> yann2: ich bin aktuell eher froh dass ich überhaupt irgendwelche notifies bekomm
<yann2> hiflt viele probleme zu beheben... aber um nagios kommt man nicht rum :)
<yann2> hey, sei happy das eshu uberhaupt so lange uberlebt hat
<apollo13> naja wir haben interne netze, ich würde dich eher auf puppet losjagen
<yann2> mein eigenes root server bei gleichen host hat es nicht so lange geschafft :P
<apollo13> yann2: naja die haben uns sogar nen neuen starken hingestellt, aber platten wollten die nicht rüberschieben :/
<encbladexp> gut, das Problem haben wir ja nimmer
<yann2> apollo13, jo das koennen die nicht denke ich
<encbladexp> btw, hat denen jemand gesagt das wir den Server nicht brauchen apollo13 ?
<yann2> ich hatte schon das gleiche problem
<yann2> encbladexp, externen monitoring ist immer geil
<apollo13> encbladexp: nicht mein problem
<encbladexp> ok, meine Rede
<yann2> wenn du dein nagios im gleichen rack hast und der rack fallt aus...
<encbladexp> wie dem auch sei
<encbladexp> ich bin weg für heute
<yann2> deswegen hatten wir eig eshu :)
<encbladexp> wir quasseln morgen oder so nochma drüber
<encbladexp> cu
<yann2> joah ich setze einfach ein autojoin
<yann2> und meldet euch einfach wenn ihr bock habt :)
<apollo13> jupp, dann hau ich in der zwischenzeit morgen dann einfach mal matthias noch an
<yann2> smurf?
<apollo13> jupp
<yann2> der ist auch noch dabei?
<yann2> cool :)
<apollo13> smurf ist hoffentlich immer dabei
<apollo13> dem sein know how kannst kaum wo anders bekommen^^
<yann2> hey ich kenne ein paar recht fähige typen hier ;)
<apollo13> klar, aber so vom gefühl her wird smurf gerufen wenn die versagen
<yann2> ich meine jetzt in berlin
<yann2> aber ja, smurf ist schon kompetent ;)
<apollo13> ich meinte auch deutschlandweit ;)
<yann2> noris ist auch ein monster geworden...
<apollo13> aber gut, bis morgen
<yann2> ++
<yann2> encbladexp, wenn du die woche mal zeit hast um mich grob vorzustellen, wie's gerade aussieht, wie das aussehen soll, wer noch alles dabei ist, und wie ihr euch das alles vorstellt... würde mich sehr freuen :)
#ubuntu-eu 2012-05-22
<yann3> hi
#ubuntu-eu 2012-05-25
<yann2> moin
<yann2> encbladexp, ping
<encbladexp> pong
<yann2> habt ihr immer noch interesse an meine Hilfe? würde mich gerne irgendwann mit den anderen sysadmins treffen wenn ja :)
<encbladexp> Florian hat eine Mail auf unseren (interne) Mailingliste deswegen geschickt
<encbladexp> frag halt einfach Montag nochmal nach
<yann2> ok mach ich :)
<encbladexp> prima
<encbladexp> atm mache ich Steuererklärung, daher nicht wirklich brauchbar übers Wochenende :-P
<Yann2> ping zed
<Agafonov> Hi! Can you help me to get ubuntu.ru DNS zone file from eshu? You may send it to agafonov@ubuntu.ru ;)
